# no bait, got bait, got sharks, got more bait....



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

me, Nathan(moganman), and my buddy Jonathan wanted to shark( don't we always!!) we didn't have any bait to start off so we stopped at the octagon so we could catch some pins. after about 10 PERFECT full circle throws of my 8ft bait net by Jonathan we have a total of.... wait for it.... 2 pinfish!!! off to a great start. so we head to sikes and start trying for some rays. find one laying on the bridge that was fresh. and then we see some cownose in the lights. so After me, Jonathan, and these guys that were already down there fishing cast dozens of times, Jonathan get's lucky. so we decide to head to the surf soon. so by now it's me, Nathan, Jonathan and the two guys from sikes. I invited them to come fish with us because they weren't catching anything on sikes. Everybody was telling me that the surf looked too rough but after hearing Nathan say he'll run his bait if I run mine off I went.... didn't even get wet. get's baits set and the waiting begins. we put out some small rods which eventually produced a nice blue, come to think of it nobody got a picture before it became bait. finally get a run on my 6/0w but it gets dropped. then another good one and I get the hook set and hand it to Jonathan. 

6ft sandbar to the tip. got it tagged and off he swam. Jonathans first big shark!

I run out some more ray and we continue to fish. The guys from sikes take off sometime around 4 am. I wake up later to daylight. we were thinking about packing up when my reel takes off again. fight and it don't really even feel much. get it up and it's a 5 ft tiger. my first tiger so i'm happy!!

we managed to snag however many rays you see in the picture from the surf this morning. Great night and morning. Nathan got one run I believe but we were just tangled up... apparently Nathan can't kayak straight:whistling:

yea I know it's long but i'm really happy about last night.

Nathan get all the stuff I left out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Try smiling in your pictures once in a while Matt. Haha.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice bait. We ran rays and cownose last night and not even a sniff. 
Still have some more so hoping to try again this week.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Those cownose were a blast on light tackle and they fought harder than your tiger! Have over a 100lbs of bait for once!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Try smiling in your pictures once in a while Matt. Haha.


 


:no:


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

heck yea man always enjoy your reports i need to get back out there but im a wimp when t comes to cold water


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Forgot to mention that the sandbar had another hook in the other corner of its mouth, appeared to be from a long-liner. Will upload a pic if I remember after I wake up. Running on 7 hours of sleep in the last 2 days/nights.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

jmiller2502 said:


> heck yea man always enjoy your reports i need to get back out there but im a wimp when t comes to cold water


 
thanks and yea when it's cold it sucks but I don't have anything better to do than freeze my *** off on the beach!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

congrats on the tiger.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks!!


----------



## Liki Tiki (Nov 22, 2013)

Great report!! Keep 'em commin:thumbsup:


----------

